
Scaling AI at Cerebras: Online Normalization for Training Neural Networks [pdf] - blopeur
https://cdn.oreillystatic.com/en/assets/1/event/298/Scaling%20AI%20at%20Cerebras%20Presentation.pdf
======
blopeur
Arxiv paper :
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.05894](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.05894) Github :
[https://github.com/Cerebras/online-
normalization](https://github.com/Cerebras/online-normalization)

